# ISIS Leader Believed KIA



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2019)

Wanted:  New boss for ISIS/Daesh?


> Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the shadowy leader of the Islamic State group who presided over its global jihad and became arguably the world’s most wanted man, is believed dead after being targeted by a U.S. military raid in Syria.
> 
> A U.S. official told The Associated Press late Saturday that al-Baghdadi was targeted in Syria’s Idlib province. The official said confirmation that the IS chief was killed in an explosion is pending. No other details were available.
> 
> ...


More from Reuters, The Associated Press, BBC, Al Jazeera English and Google News (search for "al-Baghdadi").


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Oct 2019)

Al Baghdadi believed killed during US airstrikes in Syria. There will be a 9am announcement. This is good news if accurate. 

https://www.foxnews.com/world/isis-target-believed-to-be-abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-is-killed-in-syria-sources


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2019)

Initial White House media pool report:


> ... Trump announces Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead. His body was mutilated by the blast. Tests confirmed it was him.
> ”It was him.”
> 
> The thug who intimidated others died in total fear. “We were in the compound for approx 2 hours.”
> Trump walked into the Diplomatic Reception Room at 9:19. Military campaign streamers are hung from the military flag poles behind the podium ...


More:


> ... Trump standing behind the podium alone calls Baghdadi “the very violent son of Osama bin Laden, who was saying, very bad things about people about our country about the world.” Check against video/transcript.
> 
> “He was sick and deprived man and now he is gone.” “He died as a coward, running and crying.”
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Oct 2019)

Secrecy is the life blood of a special operations mission and in this instance it was maintained despite having to alert the Russians,Syria and Iraq that the op was inbound. Its nice to see that despite the political non-sense we can still work together for the good of the country.


----------



## Remius (27 Oct 2019)

Congrats to the US for this.

I saw the press conference.  Had to wince a bit as I think he may have revealed a bit too much info.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2019)

Statement from #POTUS45:


> *Subject: Statement from the President on the Death of Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi*
> 
> The White House
> Office of the Press Secretary
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2019)

And a bit of analysis ...


> _*Key Takeaway:*_ ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi has left behind a capable global organization that continued to expand despite the group’s loss of its territorial caliphate in March 2019. ISIS added four new provinces to its self-declared caliphate between April-May 2019: Central Africa, Turkey, India, and Pakistan. ISIS’s global expansion was sufficiently entrenched at the time of Baghdadi’s death such that a successor will likely be able to sustain much of ISIS’s global operations. Dangerous possibilities include a new collaboration between ISIS and al Qaeda to launch attacks in the West.
> 
> (...)


More @ link


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Oct 2019)

Will Dear Leader Justin mourn his ABAB’s passing? He’ll say all the right things....but really says if you kill terrorists they win.

Good for the USA 🇺🇸!


----------



## observor 69 (27 Oct 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> Congrats to the US for this.
> 
> I saw the press conference.  Had to wince a bit as I think he may have revealed a bit too much info.


So it wasn't just me ! You knew going in that he probably couldn't resist grandstanding and blow a few secrets.  And his big congrats to the Russians for their help.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2019)

Some of the other (anti-SYR forces) partners pipe up about their role (source) ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2019)

Another partner takes some credit ...


> Turkey and the U.S. were engaged in intense diplomacy and exchanged views on the operation the night that U.S. special forces conducted a mission to kill Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi in northwest Syria, Ankara’s foreign minister said on Monday.
> 
> “Turkey and our U.S. counterparts shared information, exchanged opinions before the operation to kill Daesh leader started. That’s why Trump thanked Turkey in his speech,” the minister, Mevlut Cavusoglu, told a news conference.
> 
> ...


More @ link

Attached also find transcript of #POTUS45's news conference yesterday with more details.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Oct 2019)

A tip from an ISIS fighter was key to the op or maybe it was the $25m reward ?

https://www.stripes.com/news/middle-east/tip-from-disaffected-militant-set-in-motion-operation-that-killed-isis-leader-al-baghdadi-1.604958


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2019)

A slightly-doubting Russia ...


> The Kremlin said on Monday that U.S. President Donald Trump will have made a major contribution to the fight against international terrorism if a U.S. assertion that Islamic State leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi is dead is true.
> 
> Trump on Sunday announced that Baghdadi had killed himself during a daring overnight raid by elite U.S. special operations forces in Syria and thanked Russia, among others, for its support.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Oct 2019)

In a separate op the #2 ISIS leader was also killed.


----------



## AbdullahD (29 Oct 2019)

Interesting observation.. maybe I missed it from another post any rate.

https://www.facebook.com/1662441767202284/posts/2424369164342870/?sfnsn=mo&d=n&vh=e


----------



## observor 69 (29 Oct 2019)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> So it wasn't just me ! You knew going in that he probably couldn't resist grandstanding and blow a few secrets.  And his big congrats to the Russians for their help.



So my first impression wasn't far off.

"Officials cringed as Trump spilled sensitive details of al-Baghdadi raid"
Some details the president has revealed are inaccurate, others are classified. Officials say they worry what to put in briefings for a man with no filter.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/officials-cringe-trump-spills-sensitive-details-al-baghdadi-raid-n1073001


----------



## CBH99 (29 Oct 2019)

I love how despite Trump acknowledging & praising Russia's "assistance" -- even the Kremlin was like "Ummmmmmm, yeah...there's some pretty big questions marks about this whole thing."


----------



## YZT580 (29 Oct 2019)

As long as the guy is dead!  the other stuff really doesn't matter at all.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Oct 2019)

Dead men tell no tales; capturing HVTs is more valuable than killing them, generally.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Dead men tell no tales; capturing HVTs is more valuable than killing them, generally.



The US would have liked to capture him but the HVT evidently chose death  over life in a cell. Sadly he took several children with him to paradise.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2019)

YZT580 said:
			
		

> As long as the guy is dead!  the other stuff really doesn't matter at all.


   :not-again:   It does matter.  

When you are operating against a learning organization like Daesh and others observing for their own purposes, they will now adapt their procedures in order to reduce US and allied intelligence/SOF effectiveness.  Trump just made the fight more difficult, and for those actually conducting operations on the ground, potentially more dangerous.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :not-again:   It does matter.
> 
> When you are operating against a learning organization like Daesh and others observing for their own purposes, they will now adapt their procedures in order to reduce US and allied intelligence/SOF effectiveness.  Trump just made the fight more difficult, and for those actually conducting operations on the ground, potentially more dangerous.



No different than post bin laden.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> No different than post bin laden.


Seriously?  I can only assume that you were too busy hating Obama to have followed the original announcement.

And maybe you don't have Google where you are, so:

1. Click on this link;

2.  Ignore all the links to the rest of the world mocking Trump, and scroll down to the White House link.

3.  Read.  Take your time.  Let us know if you can spot any difference (besides the obvious differences in length and coherence).


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2019)

If we're going to go into a Trump vs Obama debate I'll split that discussion off and put it into the politics sub-board....


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2019)

No Trump vs Obama debate. Both Presidents greenlighted ops to kill major terrorist leaders. Both ops were successful. Thats all that matters.


----------



## mariomike (30 Oct 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> No different than post bin laden.



That was quite a discussion. "Osama Bin Laden Dead" rated 14 pages!


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2019)

Some raid video released.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/baghdadi-raid-video-pentagon-release-isis


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Oct 2019)

From Al Jazerra, the ISIS succession plan.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/10/isil-confirms-death-leader-al-baghdadi-names-chief-191031151709004.html


> ISIL confirms death of leader al-Baghdadi, names new chief
> 
> Leader killed in US raid replaced by Abu Ibrahim al-Hashimi al-Qurayshi, group says, also confirming spokesman's death.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Nov 2019)

Baghdadi's sister was arrested by Turkey in Syria.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/sister-of-isis-leader-al-baghdadi-arrested-in-intelligence-gold-mine-turkey-says


----------

